# System Upgrade - Von Luft zu Wasser



## Yusko (15. Juni 2014)

Guten Tag,

ich benötige eure Hilfe. Ich besitze ein Gamingsystem, welches mir jedoch zu laut geworden ist. Nun möchte ich auf eine ordentliche Wasserkühlung umsteigen. Mein Ziel ist es den Rechner so leise wie möglich zu bekommen.

Teile, welche ich benutze und nicht gedenke auszutauschen:
- Intel® Core™ i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz
- NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 (Asus DirectCU II) (Kann man diese Karte in einen Wakü-Loop einbauen?)
- Gigabyte GA Z77 D3H
- NZXT Phantom Big Tower (Inwiefern ist dieses Gehäuse mit einer WaKü kompatibel? Muss ein neues her?)
- Arbeitsspeicher

Was ich vor habe auszutauschen:

- Cpu Lüfter -> Wasserkühlung
- Standard Gehäuselüfter -> Leisere und neuere Gehäuselüfter
- Altes und lautes Netzteil ->  650 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 Modular 80+ Gold

Ich habe mich bereits mit Wasserkühlungen ein wenig beschäftigt, weis jedoch immer noch nicht welche Teile ich genau kaufen muss und würde mich deshalb über eine beispielhafte Einkaufsliste freuen. Muss ich mehr austauschen als ich vor habe? Hat jemand hilfreiche Tutorials für mich? Ich freue mich auf eure Tipps und Infos! Als "WaKü Noob" nehme ich jegliche Hilfe gerne an. 

Mfg Yusko


----------



## cortes (15. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

was ich dir schon einmal sagen kann, die Asus GTX 670 nutzt kein Referenz PCB! Brauchst also einen spezial Kühler für diese Variante, ich habe damals diesen genommen.
Ansonsten lass ich mal die WaKü Gurus sich austoben 

grüße


----------



## azzih (15. Juni 2014)

Auf ne alte Graka noch ein 100€ Wakü draufzumontieren macht kein Sinn, das ist quasi verschleudertes Geld. Wenn dann würd ich erstmal nur die CPU in die Wakü integrieren. Zu Wasserkühlungen gibts hier im Forum ein ziemlich guten Sticky.

Was genau ist bei dir eigentlich der Lärmverursacher? Ich meine du hast ne leise Asus Graka und ne CPU die nicht viel Abwärme produziert. Heutige Luftkühler sind nahezu unhörbar. Würde an deiner Stelle erstmal checken was da Krach verursacht.
Vor allem sind Wasserkühlungen auch net lautlos, die Pumpen machen Geräusche und der Radiator wird ja ebenso belüftet und das Netzteil hat weiterhin nen Lüfter. Also wie gesagt erstmal den Verursacher orten.


----------



## Yusko (15. Juni 2014)

Ok danke schon mal für die Antworten. Ich habe schon versucht die Lärmquelle ausfindig zu machen, konnte es aber nicht heraus finden. Sagen wir jetzt mal es liegt wirklich am Cpu Kühler und ich entscheide mich für eine WaKü kann mir dann jemand bitte die Gehäuse-Frage beantworten und eine beispielhafte Zusammenstellung der Kühlung vorstellen? Das wäre echt super.

Mfg Yusko


----------



## Offset (15. Juni 2014)

Für cpu-only geht das Phantom noch, aber sonst ist es nocht gerade optimal für eine Wakü. Hast du was gegen einen externen Radiator + Schnellkupplungen? Wenn du das System so leise wie möglich haben willst, wäre das eh die beste Lösung. 

Zuerst solltest du aber mal die Hauptlärmquellen ausfindig machen. 
Was für ein Budget hast du denn?


----------



## Yusko (15. Juni 2014)

Ich würde bis 500 Euro ausgeben für Kühlung + Gehäuse. Ein bisschen mehr ist ok, weniger aber natürlich erwünscht


----------



## Yusko (15. Juni 2014)

teil eben isoliert zum laufen gebracht und gemerkt dass dieses super laut ist und wohl der einzige Lärmverursacher ist. Es ist eigentlich nicht besonders alt und war aber von Anfang an fast schon so laut. Kann man dagegen etwas machen? Es ist das "NitroX - 600W IT-7600SG". Sollte ich das ersetzen kann mir bitte jemand ein sehr leises empfehlen? Danke


----------



## -sori- (15. Juni 2014)

Nitrox? Gibts die noch? Raus mit dem Ding! Hol dir das Seasonic G550 PCGH oder das Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P10 550W


----------



## Offset (15. Juni 2014)

Pfui was ist denn das für Sondermüll. Kannst froh sein das dein Pc noch nicht abgefackelt ist. 
Die zwei Empfehlungen über mir sind . 
Das hier ist so die Standardempfehlung im Forum: http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-straight-power-e9-cm-480w-atx-2-4-e9-cm-480w-bn197-a677396.html
Ist etwas leiser als das Seasonic aber technisch und lautstärkemäßig leicht hinter dem p10.

Ich denke wenn du noch einen anständigen Cpu Kühler kaufst, sollte dein Pc auch ohne Wakü ziemlich leise sein. Und das ohne ne Menge Geld ausgegeben zu haben.


----------

